# what to use...?



## Marissa_richmond (Mar 30, 2013)

I am looking to build a chicken coop or transform something into one. i don't really want to spend hundreds of dollars on materials to build one. plus i have no idea on how to build one

Could I use a childrens play house? If so, what would I do to make it into a chicken coop?

What would I do to a small shed to make it into a chicken coop?

Help please!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Bolt welded wire over any window, make something to put over the winder ( like wood) to cover them when its nasty out, and add a latch to the door. Anything can be made into a coop. I've seen a kids play house used for 3 hens before.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm planning on converting a dog house into a coop. The back of it has a hinge already, so I can have access to the eggs and clean it out more easily. All I have to do is add a roost, nesting box, and attached run. Mabey some ventilation holes, too.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Dog House:
*( modified )










OR...just screw or nail some pallets together...and add a roof.
( you'll LEARN -before Winter- what you need to modify/change.)

ReTIRED


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I saw a kids playhouse used where they built the nesting boxes out the windows! Solves covering them and you have access to the eggs from outside!









Like this!!


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

We converted our kids playhouse into a coop and brought home our girls last week. It was a great project!


----------

